# Phone to use in Paraguay to call the US



## 3kids4me (Feb 6, 2015)

My daughter is going to be in a very rural area of Paraguay (possibly without electricity and running water and definitely with no internet).  I don't know if there will be a cell signal, but I'd like to send her with a phone so that she can call the US if needed.  

She will not have the opportunity to buy anything while down there.

Does anyone have a suggestion for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2015)

If there is no cell signal, how will ANY cell phone help? If there is, send her with a GSM unlocked phone so she can buy whatever SIM works there. She can slip it in and it will work. I would not make it a smart phone, as data service may be impossible, or make sure she knows and understands how to turn data off and on. It is possible that even in rural areas. Cell service may be robust. It is far cheaper for 3rd world places to do that than building wire infrastructure to support landlines.

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 6, 2015)

Okay, not my first choice for where I would send anyone ... 

Totally agree with Jim's advice ... and make sure the battery is charged and the phone is turned off until she gets that SIM card.

Make sure she has a simple wrist watch ... kids today use their phone as a clock.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry if I wasn't clear!

1.  She will not have a chance to buy anything down there.  She is a teenager traveling with a volunteer organization.  She will not be able to buy a SIM card and put it into a phone.  I would have to buy something up here that works, or find a friend in Paraguay to send me a SIM card (but still need to know what kind of phone to get - she has a US iPhone and will not be bringing it)  Can I just buy a phone on ebay and if so, does it just need to say "GSM unlocked?"

2.  Of course no cell phone will help if there is no signal, but ***in case there is one*** I'd like her to have a way to phone the US if needed.

Haha, VH...why not your first choice?  I'd rather her there than some places in Central America, which was another choice.

Oh...great idea about the wristwatch - thank you!!

Thanks!!


----------



## JudyH (Feb 26, 2015)

This may be too late but I would send her with a MOBAL phone. I have a cheap dumb phone with them and it works all over the world, but not in US. You only pay for minutes used.  And you could call her too.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2015)

JudyH said:


> This may be too late but I would send her with a MOBAL phone. I have a cheap dumb phone with them and it works all over the world, but not in US. You only pay for minutes used.  And you could call her too.




For more info see http://www.mobal.com/international-cell-phones-buy/

Paraguay is one of the countries where the mobal phone works.


Richard


----------

